# baby bunting and bunch dish



## dollarbill (Sep 11, 2005)

hey all dug this today.its a baby bunting and bunch baby dish. has this poem written in it baby bunting and bunch while crossing a log are boldly stared at by an ugly green frog. thanks for looken bill


----------



## tncgal (Sep 11, 2005)

What size is it?
 Any marks on the back?


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2005)

hey tncgal the dish has a width of 5 in. an has no hall marks on it . thanks bill


----------



## tncgal (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill, soak that dish in peroxide for a couple of weeks.  If you'll get 40 Volume at a beauty supply store you'll only have to soak about 1-3 weeks, but with a weaker drug store brand it could take 4-6 weeks.  Use a covered container.  You'll be surprised at the difference.

 The dish dates around 1890-1910 and was probably made in England or the Ohio area potteries.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice dish,BILL. Hope it cleans up.

 TNCGAL...yer one handy gal to have around...yep.[]


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2005)

hey thanks tncgal an whiskeyman. ill try the peroxide an whiskeys right tncgal. thank ya bill


----------

